# Me and photoshop



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Just experimenting....


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Did you just get it Heather? Its fun isn't it? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I downloaded it over the summer...i just never have the time to sit down and mess with it.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

That's sad  , but at least you have time now!  :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

paint daubs and plastic wrap? Am I right? lol


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

hehe, you are correct! :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Keep it up, Heather. I expect to see an entry from you in the next graphics contest -- even if it's not in Photoshop. I miss your MS paint scarves and mittens!


----------

